

Tupac's performance was no hologram - kschua
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/tupacs-performance-was-no-hologram-20120425-1xkai.html

======
mistercow
>However, a single holographic video call on a one-square-metre portal would
require a data rate of approximately 200 terabits per second

I guess they just wanted an actual number to say, but that's complete
nonsense. It says nothing about compression, frame rate, resolution, or
anything you'd actually need to know to make that calculation. Besides that,
as far as I know, there is no way to actually record holograms in real time,
much less portably.

------
calciphus
Yes, we know.

